# How to send syslog-ng messages to xconsole

## mimosinnet

The syslog-ng section of the security handbook offers a configuration example for syslog-ng. One line states:

 *Quote:*   

> destination xconsole { pipe("/dev/xconsole"); };

 

Nevertheless, the configuration example does not have any log statement with the xconsole identifier.

Even if I write a log statement for the xconsole identifier, /dev/xconsole pipe does not exist, so it seems I must create it. I am able to make syslog-ng to log to /dev/xconsole adapting this instructions, so I should write:

```
# mkfifo /dev/xconsole

# chmod 644 /dev/xconsole

# chown root.tty /dev/xconsole
```

Nevertheless, it seems I should create a script for all the instructions as /dev/xconsole is deteled at shutdown. 

I am writing this syslog-ng howto commenting the /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf configuration file suggested by the security handbook, and I am stuck at this point. I would appreciate any comments giving some light on how to send messages to xconsole from syslog-ng.

----------

